# what if you don't pass the minimum standards



## Honna (16 Feb 2012)

Hey guys, I've been doing alot of research about applying, what to expect, basic training and whatnot. I want to be a RMS clerk and they are accepting applications now for it, but I know I'm not physically ready yet (I am female and can barely do 1 proper pushup!  , but i'm working on it!). Should I still apply now? Since some of the wait times take a while, or should I wait till I am physically ready in a few months and risk the job I want no longer being available?

Thanks!


----------



## Maxadia (16 Feb 2012)

Apply now, as it could take a very long time to get it.


----------



## Waters81 (16 Feb 2012)

RDJP said:
			
		

> Apply now, as it could take a very long time to get it.



Definitely, apply now and just keep up the physical training while you wait.


----------



## armywife78 (16 Feb 2012)

does it look bad if they call you and you say no for now??


----------



## Eye In The Sky (16 Feb 2012)

Honna said:
			
		

> Hey guys, I've been doing alot of research about applying, what to expect, basic training and whatnot. I want to be a RMS clerk and they are accepting applications now for it, but I know I'm not physically ready yet (I am female and can barely do 1 proper pushup!  , but i'm working on it!). Should I still apply now? Since some of the wait times take a while, or should I wait till I am physically ready in a few months and risk the job I want no longer being available?
> 
> Thanks!



Thats a personal choice for you to make.

You have to be able to pass BMQ, and that means the PT test along with many other physical aspects of the course.  I don't know what kind of shape you are in overall, but you say you can BARELY do 1 correct (by your standards, not the CFLRS PSP staff standard) pushup.

I suggest you read the current PT test requirements on the Recruiting forum.  If you can't pass the PT test, and the day-to-day physical aspects (there is much more to the PT side than the EXPRES test right??), you can't pass BMQ.  Full stop.

They will not drop the already-ridiculously-low PT entrance standard, you will HAVE to meet it.  How is your cardio?  Can you run 2km?  3kms?  5 kms?  Can you do situps?

Do yourself and the CF a favour, and do an HONEST assessment of your PT standard.   

I'm sure you'll have more people weigh in and say "sure apply now!" and all that, but if 'can only do 1 pushup' is the level of physical fitness you have in general right now and that is an indication of 'overall fitness'...I think you'd be in the hurt locker at CFLRS.

No one on here can say "it will be X months/weeks before you get an offer" and be certain.  If you are serious, start exercising now.  There's lots of info on here on what/how/how often/etc.

When to apply, thats up to you.  I am saying make sure you are ready for that first PT test, or life could get miserable really quick for you as a Pte(r) at CFLRS.


----------



## Waters81 (17 Feb 2012)

armywife78 said:
			
		

> does it look bad if they call you and you say no for now??



If they're calling you to book for interviews and/or medical, I'd jump on it, only because the opportunity may not present itself for a good loooooong while. But that's just my opinion. If/when they call, I'd talk to them about it.


----------



## Nostix (17 Feb 2012)

The PT you do at CFLRS is much higher in frequency/duration/volume than the EXPRES test minimum standards would lead you to believe.

Showing up at CFLRS at or below the EXPRES test standard is going to seriously increase your risk of recourse or an injury. It happens very frequently. And from what I've seen, sitting injured on Warrior or A platoon in St Jean is not a very happy place to be.

Take that advice as you will.


----------



## Honna (17 Feb 2012)

Thanks everyone! I think I will work hard on being physically more prepared then apply in a couple months.


----------



## Sadukar09 (17 Feb 2012)

On another note, train past just the minimum standard, especially the standard set for women. 

Although the minimum standard for females are lower, the course staff expect the same out of both genders on course.

Get cranking!


----------



## Honna (9 Mar 2012)

I am the type of person that wants to excede expectations, so i'm working really hard to get fit! But im just curious what happens if we get to St. Jean, and are unable to pass the minimum standards for physical fitness? Im 27 and its a huge deal leaving my civilian life as I'd be giving up a pretty good job to join the military, but its what i really want to do. So do they automatically send you back home? I've heard about recoursing where they send you to the place to get you fit, but is that after passing minimum standards? Thanks!


----------



## aesop081 (9 Mar 2012)

Honna said:
			
		

> Im 27 and its a huge deal leaving my civilian life as I'd be giving up a pretty good job to join the military, but its what i really want to do.




So get fit above the minimum and you won't have to worry about it.

The CF doesn't care what you are giving up, only that you meet the standards we require.

There is a minimum to get a "pass" and at CFLRS only, there is another minimum to be alowed into "fitness platton". Should you be below the "fitness platoon" minimum, you will be sent home.


----------



## ModlrMike (9 Mar 2012)

Covered in depth here:

http://forums.navy.ca/forums/threads/80513/post-768036.html#msg768036

If you use the search function you'll find your question has been asked and answered many times.


----------



## Journeyman (9 Mar 2012)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> If you use the search function you'll find your question has been asked and answered many times.


In fact, of her three posts here, she's _started_ two new threads to say, "I'm unfit but the CF should still take me."   :



Must....ignore.....Recruiting....posts     :brickwall:


----------



## The Bread Guy (9 Mar 2012)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> In fact, of her three posts here, she's _started_ two new threads to say, "I'm unfit but the CF should still take me."   :


Not for much longer ........



			
				Journeyman said:
			
		

> Must....ignore.....Recruiting....posts     :brickwall:


C'mon - you KNOW you love "giving back" to the keeners of tomorrow


----------



## Journeyman (9 Mar 2012)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> C'mon - you KNOW you love "giving back" to the keeners of tomorrow


5.56×45mm, spiralling clockwise downrange at approximately 760 metres per second.....   ;D


" ;D "  <--- this means "kidding," people.


----------



## Honna (9 Mar 2012)

I understand you guys probably hear the same questions constantly and it can be frustrating the ignorance of potential recruits, but surely you can understand that the leap from civilian life to military life can be a big step for many people. Especially when your older, I realize the military doesn't care that I'd be giving up a good job, hell I don't really care, I've made a decision to join and I will, but the insecurity of failure will be there until all is said and done. That's why we're asking the questions here. I'm not saying “I'm unfit but the military should still except me”. I'm saying “I have work to do, and I want to be prepared!” I don't know about everyone else, but when I made the decision that I want to join, its all I can think about and I'm eagerly striving towards that goal. I'm also freaking myself out a bit, worried that I will be ready and I'll get to the test and find out I've been doing pushups wrong or can't squeeze enough pressure with my hand. So yes I wanted to know what happens if for some ungodly reason I fail. I appreciate those that gave actual answers or a link to another thread. Sometimes when trying to use the search function it isn't always easy to word it properly enough to yield the answer we're looking for. Yes I did start two separate threads on physical fitness, but I felt they were two separate topics, that you worldly, intelligent, and experienced people could answer to help me sooth my fears about taking the biggest step in my life.


----------



## The Bread Guy (9 Mar 2012)

Honna said:
			
		

> I understand you guys probably hear the same questions constantly and it can be frustrating the ignorance of potential recruits .....


Not so much hearing the same questions, but seeing the _same_ question from the _same_ person in _different_ threads where they're already answered.

Not so much "ignorance" but a seeming lack of ability to use the search function.

I guess we're not worldly enough to understand that "what happens if I don't meet the minimum PT standard at St. Jean" x 2 is still duplication?

I wish you all the best in your future endeavours.


----------



## Spooks (9 Mar 2012)

Okay, Honna. I will respect that last post.

There is a saying that 'You can only do your best effort' (or some variation of that). When you are in the military, your mindset should be 'I will do my best all day and every day'. I see too many people who are in right now that have the opinion where they have passed training and now the are entitles to a good and easy go. When they don't get that, they pout and shut'er down. Do yourself and your peers a favor and always do your best.

I will assume that that is already what you plan to do in the military and good on you. Why not start now, before you are even accepted? Go out for a run in the evening (being this is Canada, that may not be too easy this time of year). Find out the minimum standards, double them, and say that is your goal before you go off to basic. You may or may not reach that goal, but it is something you will always be working towards. Amidst all your daily life-issues, if you can still commit your allotted time every day to do fitness, then you will have the proper mindset. You can still worry about kids, work, relationships, leisure time, and even grocery shopping while still making yourself fit. Should you not be accepted or drop out, being fit will always stay with you. Your fitness level will affect your quality of life always and you should see that the journey of getting there will change your mindset and perception of life.

For most things in the military, there is always a second (third, or tenth) chance to complete a task. They are teaching you to do something. It is not until you are trained that there suddenly becomes a no-failings-allowed approach when it comes to tasks that involve people's lives. Don' worry about failing and where you go when you do fail. All you are doing is mentally giving yourself an 'out' and thussly not push yourself to your full potential come testing time. When I went through, I mentally did not give myself that 'out' so when I was assessed, I was 'giving my all'.

You say "when I made the decision that I want to join, its all I can think about" and that is good on a computer screen. Now show us. How do you do that? Doing everything in your power to get fit now rather than giving yourself the mental 'out' that you can get fit later, in training.


----------



## Journeyman (9 Mar 2012)

GhostofJacK said:
			
		

> You say "when I made the decision that I want to join, its all I can think about" and that is good on a computer screen. Now show us. How do you do that? Doing everything in your power to get fit now rather than giving yourself the mental 'out' that you can get fit later, in training.


Excellent. MilPoints enroute.


OK, I'm avoiding the Recruiting threads....._now_!


----------



## SentryMAn (9 Mar 2012)

One thing to note.
You will take 2 "PT" tests to get in.  
Then you will head off to BMQ(BMOQ) where you will do minimum 3 more full Express tests.
The very first one will happen in the very first few days of you being there.  It is a Pass the minimum and I don't mean the 9 pushups, yadda yadda.  The bare minimum to be put on Remedial PT type minimum.  When I was there, we lost 3 recruits the first test, two girls and a guy.  both girls couldn't do a single proper push up and the guy did 5 push ups but they counted 2 as proper.

All three were sent to PAR platoon and were sent home in under 3 weeks.

End state:  

Bring your strength up, if you are older concentrate LESS on cardio as you'll not need as much to get exempt as someone in their twenties.
Do things like holding weight in a low hand grip and see how long you can hold that grip till exhaustion.
Do push-ups and Sit-ups daily, start with what you can do, look on youtube and online to get proper Tricep pushups, chest push-ups will not work in Basic.

It's not hard to get past the physical aspect of the testing, it's more about telling your body there is no pain, continue.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (9 Mar 2012)

GhostofJack summed it up nicely. All other information needed is contained in other threads available with the search function.

Time to move on.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------

